# Going to Malaga, Spain in October 2009



## Travelgirl121 (Jul 5, 2009)

I am going to Malaga, Spain in October 2009. Does anyone have any travel info that they would like to give me? We are going to Tangier and Aziz (from Rick Steves) will be our tour guide. We are also going to visit Seville, Granada, Ronda. Not sure if it is worthwhile to visit Gibralter. We are staying at the Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort Villas.

Thanks!

Cheryl V


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 5, 2009)

Travelgirl121 said:


> I am going to Malaga, Spain in October 2009. Does anyone have any travel info that they would like to give me? We are going to Tangier and Aziz (from Rick Steves) will be our tour guide. We are also going to visit Seville, Granada, Ronda. Not sure if it is worthwhile to visit Gibralter. We are staying at the Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort Villas.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cheryl V



A day-trip to Seville from Marbella makes for a long day. A day trip to Granada is  closer, but even then it is a long day.  Also if you go to Granada, be sure to spend some time in the city, it has some very nice cathedrals. 

I have been to the UK many times, but still enjoyed Gibralter. It is a slice of the UK in Spain, and has a unique history. It you go, follow Rick's advice and park on the Spain side of the border and walk across. Then take a taxi tour of the country.

Also consider visiting the Mezquita in Cordoba. It is a unique experience, and Cordoba is an interesting city. I personally liked it better than the Alhambra.

Our schedule was Cordoba (enroute down from Madrid), then 1 day each at Malaga, Ronda, Granada, Gibraltar, Malaga again, Marbella, then a night in Madrid.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jul 5, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> A day-trip to Seville from Marbella makes for a long day. A day trip to Granada is  closer, but even then it is a long day.  Also if you go to Granada, be sure to spend some time in the city, it has some very nice cathedrals.
> 
> I have been to the UK many times, but still enjoyed Gibralter. It is a slice of the UK in Spain, and has a unique history. It you go, follow Rick's advice and park on the Spain side of the border and walk across. Then take a taxi tour of the country.
> 
> ...



Seems  a lot to see in a week. Did you really see Spain ?


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 5, 2009)

Ireland'sCall said:


> Seems  a lot to see in a week. Did you really see Spain ?



I guess you would have to define "seeing Spain".

We think we did. We spent a lot of time wandering through the towns and cities, shopping, and exploring. 

You might have a different POV.


----------



## Travelgirl121 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you for your information!  I will have to look into Cordoba.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 6, 2009)

All of you on "that side of the pond" need to remember that when we're coming from North America so far away, we tend to want to cover as much ground as possible!  So we don't tend to lay on the beach, but travel around a lot to see the sights (hey, if I want to just lay on the beach I'll just go to Florida).


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 7, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> All of you on "that side of the pond" need to remember that when we're coming from North America so far away, we tend to want to cover as much ground as possible!  So we don't tend to lay on the beach, but travel around a lot to see the sights (hey, if I want to just lay on the beach I'll just go to Florida).



Well said....


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 7, 2009)

*Mijas Pueblo*

This mountainside village is between Malaga & Marbella and if you go on a Wednesday, there is a free flamenco show in the plaza.  Quaint and charming with reasonable restaurants (7 euro for a 3 course lunch with choices including avocado/shrimp salad, spaghetti bolognese and flan) plus lots of shopping along the hilly, winding roads.....

Re: Gibraltar:  We enjoyed our day there taking a taxi tour for 20 pounds each that included admission to the major sites.  Gibraltar was much bigger than I envisioned from reading Rick Steves, so plan on taking some form of transportation to really explore.


----------



## Maui_ed (Jul 17, 2009)

Ireland'sCall said:


> Seems a lot to see in a week. Did you really see Spain ?


I understand this perspective.  If someone from Europe came to the US and spent a day in Orlando, a day in San Antonio, a day in San Francisco, a day in Kansas City, would we think that they had "seen" the US?  Certainly it is possible to have seen certain highlights in each of those cities.  And if that is the objective, then great.  But every country, regardless of its size, has much more to offer than a series of highlights.  To really see any country takes time.

My kids went on a 2 week tour of Europe when they were in high school.  They went to London, Paris, Zurich, Barcelona, Mallorca, Tunis, Naples, Prague, Rottenburg, and maybe one or two other stops along the way.  While they certainly saw a lot on their trip, they did not "see" Europe.


----------

